# Internetbetrug



## Chrissy04 (5 September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und kenne mich hier noch nicht so gut aus, deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob mein Beitrag hier richtig ist :roll: 

Es begann alles Ende November 2005, da bekam ich einen Brief von der Kriminalpolizei. Es war eine Vorladung, weil ich beschuldigt worden bin Warenbetrug gemacht zu haben.

Ich war ziemlich geschockt, weil ich nie etwas gemacht habe.
Also ging ich dorthin, der Kommissar meinte, es handelte sich eine Sache bei einem Auktionshaus (darf man den Namen nennen, oder lieber weglassen?) und dort hätte ich unter dem Mitgliedsnamen XXX Handys angeboten, Geld kassiert und nie die Ware losgeschickt (es ging um 400 EUR)

Da war ich wieder geschockt, ich meinte, unter diesen Mitgliedsnamen habe ich nie was gemacht, ich hätte einen ganz anderen Mitgliedsnamen und Handys hätte ich nie angeboten.

Auf jeden Fall meinte der Kommissar, es wäre meine Adresse angegeben worden, er zeigte mir diese auch, aber ich wohne da seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr, es war meine alte Adresse.

Er zeigte mir noch einen Namen, jemanden aus Hamburg, ob ich den kennen würde, mir sagte der Name überhaupt nichts, aber ich hatte mal vor zig Jahren einen Brieffreund aus Hamburg, der kannte nur meine alte Adresse, hätte sein können, dass er die wieder gefunden hat und so seine krumme Geschäfte damit abwickelte.

Na ja, was aus der Sache wurde, erfuhr ich Mitte Februar 2006, im Brief von der Staatsanwaltschaft stand drinnen, dass das Verfahren mir gegenüber eingestellt wurde.

Ich dachte, das war's jetzt, bis ich auch Anfang Juli 2006 von dem Inkassounternehmen Intrum Justitia ein Schrieb bekam, dass ich denen 1200 EUR zahlen solle, in Sachen gegen dem Auktionshaus. Die hätten mir angeblich im Dezember 2005 ein Kontoauszug geschickt und eine Mahnung, aber ich erhielt nie was.

Es ging wieder um den einen Mitgliedsnamen. Ich war natürlich geplättet. In meiner Firma wo ich arbeite, ist auch ein Rechtsanwalt tätig, ich ging zu ihm, schilderte ihm die ganze Sache, er schrieb dann einen schönen Brief an dem Inkassounternehmen, dass ich diese Person nicht bin, dass man meine Daten missbrauchte usw.
Die schrieben zurück, dass sie die Angelegenheit an diesem Auktionshaus weitergeleitet haben. Das war am 18.7.06

Bis heute hörte ich nichts von Intrum Justitia, mein Kollege sprach mich heute an, dass er gestern ein Brief von denen bekommen hat, wo drin stand (Zitat):

"Sie haben in der Vergangenheit Ihre Vertretung in dieser Angelegenheit angezeigt.

Uns ist nicht bekannt, ob Sie zur Zeit noch mandatiert sind. Sollte dies der Fall sein, so bitten wir um Übersendung eines Zahlungsvorschlages. Hierzu erhalten Sie in der Anlage eine Forderungsaufstellung, aus der Sie den aktuellen Saldo ersehen können.
(kam noch ein Hinweis, dass auch Ratenzahlungen gehen)

Wir haben unsere Akte vier Wochen weiterdatiert. Sollte bis dahin keine Reaktionen Ihrerseits erfolgen, gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie nicht mehr tätig sind." (Zitat Ende)

Ich finde das von Intrum eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit, mein Kollege ebenfalls, das beweist doch, dass das Inkassobüro NICHTS gemacht hat.

Auf jeden Fall wird mein netter Kollege (zum Glück ist er auch noch Anwalt) zwei Anzeigen machen, eine gegen Unbekannt (an den Typen, der meine Daten missbrauchte) und eine gegen Intrum selber, wegen Unterlassung, weil die sich nicht rühren.

Was haltet Ihr denn das alles? Mein Kollege kann mich leider vor Gericht nicht vertreten, ginge nicht, da wir Kollegen sind und noch ein paar andere Gründe, weil er sonst Ärger bekommen würde.

Was ist, wenn das Inkassobüro immer noch nicht reagiert, wenn die eine Gegenanzeige machen? Ich habe erst am 10.8.06 eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abgeschlossen, kann ich trotzdem vors Gericht gehen? Lohnt sich das denn überhaupt?
Bitte helft mir. Danke

LG
Chrissy04


----------



## stieglitz (5 September 2006)

*AW: Internetbetrug*

Hi Chrissy (m/w ?)
du hast doch schon mal einen guten Berater. 
Hier ist individuelle Beratung nicht gestattet.
Die Rechtschutzversicherung vom 10.8. wird nichts nützen.
Wart mal ab, was weiter passiert.
Und gib mal "Intrum" hier in der Suchfunktion ein.


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2006)

*AW: Internetbetrug*

@ Chrissy04, das Ganze ist ziemlich normal und passiert tagtäglich. Das mit der Anzeige kannst du dir echt sparen. eBay und die Intrum wissen nichts von der Anzeige und deren Ausgang gegen dich und können die Fälle nicht zusammen führen. Anzeigenerstatter war damals sicher ein geprellter Käufer, der bezahlt hatte aber die Ware nicht bekam. Der Bieter mit deinem Nahmen hat Geschäfte abgewickelt und nun beansprucht eBay die Gebühren. Leider haben sie nur deine Personalien, so dass automatisiert auch auf dich zurück gegriffen wird.

Wenn von dir keine Reaktion kommt, geht die offene Forderung wieder an eBay zurück und die buchen die Forderung dann aus. In wenigen Fällen beschäftigen sich die Anwälte Axm*** & Koll. noch mit der Sache und danach ist i. d. R. wirklich Schluss.

Du könntest die Angelegenheit beschleunigen, indem du an Intrum einen Widerspruch mit kurzer Sachverhaltschilderung und Benennung des GZ der Staatsanwaltschaft von deinem Fall sendest. Das reicht eigentlich immer, um die Angelegenheit aus der Welt zu schaffen.

Die Anzeige gegen denjenigen, der damals deine Daten missbraucht hat, dürfte eigentlich auch unsinnig sein - der Fall wurde ja schon bearbeitet.

Was ich persönlich etwas unverschämt finde, ist die Tatsache, dass eBay (trotz eindeutigen Hinweisen auf den Misbrauch der Daten in ihrer Abuseabteilung) den Vorgang nicht von vornherein ausbucht. Die Polizei hat dort bei der Bearbeitung der Anzeige angefragt und den Fall grob geschildert. Des Weiteren gibt es sicher etliche geprellte Käufer, die sich allesamt bei eBay beschwerten, was bestimmt schon längst zur Sperrung des Mitgliedes (mit deinem Namen) führte.


----------



## Chrissy04 (5 September 2006)

*AW: Internetbetrug*

Hallo Ihr 2,

bin w, muß das in meinem Profil noch ändern.

Mein Kollege hat ja Intrum quasi Widerspruch eingelegt, hatte mein Fall geschildert und denen den Schrieb (Kopie) von dem Staatsanwalt beigefügt mit dem Hinweis, dass die sich bei denen mal melden sollten usw.

Intrum ermittelt ins Sachen Ebay USA und das andere war Ebay Deutschland, kann ja sein, dass es bis USA nicht durchgedrungen ist.

Aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass Intrum Ruhe gibt und ebay sagt, dass sie den Betrag ausbuchen sollen, es geht hier um 1200 EUR.

Auf jeden Fall wird mein Kollege Intrum nochmal anschreiben.


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2006)

*AW: Internetbetrug*

Das Problem für eBay ist, dass die nicht so ohne weiteres an das abgeschlossene Verfahren der StA herankommen. Außerdem wollen die das (meinen Erfahrungen nach) gar nicht, weil sie an den Strafverfahren ohnehin nicht interessiert sind - eBay ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen, nur der Profit zählt!

Antragsgegnerin ist übrigens immer eBay USA, mit Vertretung in der Schweiz und schließlich der Niederlassung in Deutschland.


----------



## Chrissy04 (6 September 2006)

*AW: Internetbetrug*

Hallo Reducal,

mir lässt die Sache keine Ruhe.
Werde meinen Kollegen darauf ansprechen, dass er Ebay selber auch mal einen Brief schreibt und meinen Fall schildert und den Schrieb von der Staatsanwaltschaft beifügt. Vielleicht fruchtet das dann endlich.

Du meinst, wenn ich Intrum gegenüber keine Reaktion zeige, dass sie die offene Forderung einfach so zurückschicken, das glaube ich nicht. die schrieben ja, dass sie die Akte nun 4 Wochen weiterdatiert hätten, ich verstehe das so, dass dann ein gerichtl. Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird, falls bis dahin kein Geld bezahlt wurde.

Was mich etwas stutzig macht, ist die Forderungsaufstellung, die Intrum machte. Dort steht, dass am 01.02.06 eine Direktzahlung erfolgte, aber ohne die Mahnspesen. Und am 10.04.06 erfolgte eine Stornierung über denselben Betrag.

LG
Chrissy04


----------



## Der Jurist (6 September 2006)

*AW: Internetbetrug*

@ Chrissy04

Gib Deinem RA folgenden Tip:

Aufforderung in Intrum *deklaratorisch* einen Forderungsverzicht erklären, andernfalls würde ihr über eine negative Feststellungklage nachdenken.

Was bei Intrum passiert muss dich nicht bekümmern, solange nicht an dich herantreten.
Also ob ein andere zahlt und wieder zurückbucht und so, ist Sache von Intrum.


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2006)

*AW: Internetbetrug*

Lies' dir nochmal mein erstes Posting durch. Dort steht eigentlich das Wesentliche um deinen Fall drin - so wie es vielen anderen auch ergeht.

Mache dich doch nicht heiß wegen der Forderung, die eigentlich doch gar nicht für dich ist (auch wenn dein Name drauf steht). Wenn ich deinen Fall richtig verstanden habe, dann hatte ich dir entsprechende Argumentationshilfe zur Rechtfertigung gegeben. Den Rest musst du selbst machen oder auch nicht.
Letztlich obliegt es eBay oder deren Vertreter die berechtigte Forderung dir gegenüber auch vor einem Gericht zu beweisen. Dass das mit deinem Gegenstandpunkt nicht harmoniert, sollte dich zur Beruhigung veranlassen. Mehr als das, was hier nun schon steht, kann ich dir nicht mitteilen (auch nicht per PN). Nimm die Info und mach' das Beste draus. Ansonsten schließe ich mich unserm Juristen an.


----------



## SOtto (10 September 2006)

*AW: Internetbetrug*

Ich erhielt ebenfalls vor einigen Wochen eine Mahnung von Intrum Justitia Inkasso wegen einer angeblichen Forderung von eBay aufgrund eines Kontoauszugs vom 31.7.2006. Die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse war eine reine Fantasieadresse und hat mit mir nichts zu tun. Dies habe ich Intrum Justitia Inkasso mitgeteilt. Das hat nur dazu geführt, dass ich darum gebeten wurde Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt zu stellen und die Strafanzeige gegenüber dem Unternehmen nachzuweisen. Weiterhin enthielt das neueste Schreiben den nichtssagenden Inhalt, auch über das Internet geschlossene Verträge seien wirksam. Ich habe daraufhin - ich bin selbst Rechtsanwalt - dem Unternehmen eine strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung geschickt und werde, falls diese nicht fristgerecht unterzeichnet wird, vor dem örtlich zuständigen Amtsgericht Darmstadt Unterlassungsklage erheben.

Für Rückfragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

SOtto


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2006)

*AW: Internetbetrug*



			
				SOtto schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat nur dazu geführt, dass ich darum gebeten wurde Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt zu stellen und die Strafanzeige gegenüber dem Unternehmen nachzuweisen.


Das machen die immer so, das sind deren merkbefreite Standardschreiben. Woher die Intrum das Recht nimmt, einen Nachweis für die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige einzufordern, hat sich mir bislang noch nie erschlossen, zumal doch deren Auftraggeberin die Geschädigte ist.



			
				SOtto schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe daraufhin - ich bin selbst Rechtsanwalt - dem Unternehmen eine strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung geschickt ....


:dafuer:


----------



## Dragi (14 September 2006)

*AW: Internetbetrug*



			
				SOtto schrieb:
			
		

> Für Rückfragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.



Hallo SOtto, mir gehts genauso, heute habe ich von der besagten Firma im Auftrag von eBay USA den gleichen Brief bekommen. Hier beläuft es sich auf 123,25 Euro + Mahn- / Inkassokosten, zusammen knapp 170 Euro.

Auf der zweiten Seite steht hinten der angebliche Mitgliedsname und dessen Mailadresse. Beide sind mir unbekannt, wobei die Mailadresse bei web.de eingerichtet wurde.

Was soll ich nun tun? Bevor ich mich in elendige Kosten stürze (finanztechnisch sieht es nämlich leider nicht sehr rosig aus derzeit). Bei eBay anrufen wollte ich nur im absoluten Notfall - aufgrund der extrem hohen Kosten von 1,99 die Minute - doch ein passendes Mailformular habe ich leider auch noch nicht gefunden 

Eventuell könnten Sie mir mit Rat (und Tat?) zur Seite stehen, damit parallel zu ihrem Problem das bei mir identische ebenfalls gelöst werden kann. Bin im Augenblick leicht überfragt, was nun das Beste und sinnvollste Vorgehen ist.

Danke vorweg!

Vorsorgehalber habe ich Ihnen meine Mailadresse und Telefonnummer per PN geschickt, hoffe auf Antwort 

Liebe Grüße,
Dragi


----------



## Chrissy04 (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Internetbetrug*

Hallo Leute,

melde mich nach langer Zeit wieder.
Das mit Intrum hat immer noch kein Ende.

Ich erzähl Euch, was in der Zeit passiert ist:

Mein Kollege hat Ebay selber mal angeschrieben (21.9.06) und denen den ganzen Fall erklärt und die sollen die Sache einstellen, weil nun feststeht, dass ich nicht die Person war.
Bis heute kam keine Reaktion.

Er hat auch am 21.9.06 gleichzeitig der Staatsanwaltschaft eine Strafanzeige gemacht, einmal gegen Unbekannt (dem Betrüger, dem ich alles zu verdanken habe) und auch gegen Intrum wegen Betruges.

Am 9.10.06 kam auch eine Antwort von der Staatsanwaltschaft, dass die Sache bearbeitet wird und falls nicht Anklage erhoben wird, würden wir weitere NAchrichten erhalten.
Bis jetzt kam von denen nichts mehr.

Nun hatte ich bis gestern (16.12.06) Ruhe, da bekam ich einen Brief von Intrum, da ich trotz mehrerer Mahnschreiben keine Zahlungen geleistet habe und deswegen die Forderung an deren Rechtsabteilung weitergeleitet wurde. Ich solle binnen 10 Tagen die Forderung begleichen.

Was mich stutzig macht, die ganze Zeit war von Ebay USA die Rede, jetzt steht plötzlich in dem Brief: In Sachen Ebay Schweiz gegen mich.
WIE KANN DAS SEIN? 
Wollen die mich veräppeln?
Was sagt ihr dazu? 
Was kann ich noch gegen Intrum unternehmen?

LG
Chrissy


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Internetbetrug*

Ebay hat seinen "Hauptsitz" in den USA und in Territorien abgespaltene "Hauptniederlassungen", für EU in der Schweiz. Dann gibt es noch regionale Niederlassungen in den einzelnen Ländern (für D in Dreieich bei Potsdam), was wohl gewerbe- und steuerliche Aspekte in sich birgt.


----------

